# Phalaenopsis schilleriana



## My Green Pets (Feb 11, 2017)

Lightly fragrant of sweet and slightly spicy rose.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 11, 2017)

Spectacular! I love this species, and yours is beautifully marked, grown and bloomed!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2017)

so lovely with the leaf markings and soft pink flowers


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice...great photos too.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 11, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Spectacular! I love this species, and yours is beautifully marked, grown and bloomed!



I have wanted one since I first learned about them. There does seem to be a growing yellow spot on the leaf on the left. Not familiar enough with the plant to know if it is cause for alarm.



Ozpaph said:


> so lovely with the leaf markings and soft pink flowers



My sentiments exactly. The leaves and flowers are so different, almost like they shouldn't belong to the same plant. The contrast is what does it for me.



Migrant13 said:


> Nice...great photos too.



Thanks, I'm working on it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2017)

Always beautiful!


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

...and always my favorite Phal. It's just a beautiful plant
with gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 12, 2017)

Just amazing! Well done!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Feb 12, 2017)

One of my favorite phals... :clap:


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2017)

Cambria, what is the potting mix you're using? I normally
use sphagnum in baskets and hang my schills, but it seems
not to be working lately.


----------



## Stone (Feb 13, 2017)

So nice. so nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great photos! 
Nice presentation in the last one. 

I was thinking of dumping mine, but this is rather inspiring!


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 13, 2017)

What a beautiful display!


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 13, 2017)

Happy, don't dump the poor thing!  I'm sure it has great potential.

abax, it was in a small pot of just sphagnum which I then placed in a 4-inch aircone with better grow special orchid mix. I water it every day.


----------



## Don I (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the leaves on these plants as well as the flowers.
Don


----------



## RandyT (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice! Great foliage and the flowers are well formed and nicely colored. Where'd you get it?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 14, 2017)

This is from Hausermann's.


----------



## RandyT (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## naoki (Feb 16, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## h_mossy (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful color! Are all their leaves striped like that?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've had a few and the pattern differ on individual plants.
Some prettier than others.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> This is from Hausermann's.



Is this the mericlone they have on their list now? TKP or something? 
They should use your last photo to promote sale. 
What they have online is not that appealing. 
Only the price is. lol


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 17, 2017)

I hand-picked this one out of the tray at Hausermann's because of its leaf patterning. They were all slightly different, if I recall correctly.

I don't remember at all how much it cost. Maybe around $10?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 17, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> I hand-picked this one out of the tray at Hausermann's because of its leaf patterning. They were all slightly different, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I don't remember at all how much it cost. Maybe around $10?



I see.

The one they have listed their website is $17 something, I think.

The best way to buy is in person, like you did!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 17, 2017)

Beautiful! I love the naturally pendant inflorescences.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 25, 2018)

Fewer leaves and flowers this year, I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lower flower count than last year. I see what you mean. 
Maybe much better next year?
Still pretty. and nicely frangrant, I bet?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2018)

Still looks nice. Our strange weather could affect things some


----------



## e-spice (Mar 1, 2018)

That's a real beauty.


----------

